# Babies are here



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 24, 2010)

Ive got fantastic news.. 5 eggs have hatched... gonna be a grandmother..
Gonna be taking some pics tomoz


Jane


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 24, 2010)

Thats awesome!  What are they exactly? 
We (my son and I) should hopefully have eggs from his Childrens and his Jungles in a few weeks, its very exciting.
Looking forward to pics


----------



## shaye (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats hope the go well for u


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 24, 2010)

come on Jane your being slack, you always put up pics..lol.. waiting... we neede to see hatchy jag pics mate... tony


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 24, 2010)

well done to you keep us updated with pics thanks


----------



## euphorion (Jul 24, 2010)

picpicpicpic!!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 25, 2010)

yes we ant to see the babies !!!!!!!! And pics of Mum and dad as well so we can see the mating you have done. it all sounds very exciting !!!!


----------



## djrip96 (Jul 25, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

JANE!!!
quit holding out on us and get some pics up


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 25, 2010)

stop sleeping & take those pics.. we dont care your in a different 'time zone'...


----------



## percey39 (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations Jane, i agree with the others and hurry up and post pics lol


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 25, 2010)

cummon jane get the piccy's up your being slack!!! oh and congratulations! Which snakes are the parents?


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh i can't wait to see the pics.... altho i will be green with envy!


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 26, 2010)

Jane - where are the pics? lol


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 26, 2010)

were is jane? have we been sucked in here guys?.. jane were are you? pics please..


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 26, 2010)

janey! wake up! xD post phototototototos!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 26, 2010)

man.........she tells us shes got baby snakes....we know she has stunning hybrids (and nobody say anything about ME making that comment) and then goes AWOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Naughty girl....we are dieing to see piccies and go ohh and ahhhhh......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 26, 2010)

I think she usually jumps on during the weekend. 
Lift your game Jane! we need to see these pics, and soon!


----------



## shaye (Jul 26, 2010)

yeh pics pics pics


----------



## thals (Jul 27, 2010)

You should get pics of them Laura! You lucky duck you!


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jane your so mean!!! hurry up and post the freaking photo's!  love you <3 xD


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 27, 2010)

u tease! show us ur pix!!!!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 27, 2010)

still no photos............not happy !!!!!!!!


----------



## mojo73 (Jul 28, 2010)

Pics pics pics !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iriny (Jul 28, 2010)

Pics! We want Pics!!! Please?????!?!?!!?!


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 28, 2010)

JANE!!!! Cummon girl you cant hold out on us like this!! Stop being a tease and post us some pics!!


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 29, 2010)

make with the pics


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry for the delay peeps):hope you like my babies


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 30, 2010)

Very cute Jane! What are the mum and dad? How many did you get?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 30, 2010)

congratulations grandma....lol.... i'm going to take a guess that missy is the mum, But who is the dad??? If you hold any of them back you will have to keep posting updated pics


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 30, 2010)

They are really sweet I loove baby snakes.....pics of um and dad please and are they what you expected ?

Also how many hatched ?

Elizabeth


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 30, 2010)

OOH OOH MORE PICS? please?

bEAUTIFUL LITTLE THINGS!


----------



## thals (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice babies Jane  How many were there in the clutch? Mama n papa piccies?


----------



## percey39 (Jul 30, 2010)

Congratulations Jane, some very nice littlies you have there


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 31, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Very cute Jane! What are the mum and dad? How many did you get?



Hi michelle..
Thanks alot hun i only got 5 babies): Gonna put pics of parents up soon
Thanks again lol

Janex


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello there percy..
Thanks alot.. they are very cute indeed.. i love them tooooo bits:lol:
How are you doing pal..?

Jane


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks thals.. well i started with 21.. ended up with 5): soooo i am a little gutted i only got 5):
Will put some pics of parents up very soon 

Jane


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 31, 2010)

Awwww thank you fantazmic.. yeah gonna put pics up real soon.. only ended up with 5 little ones):what a shame i know.
They are very dull at moment just waiting for them to shed now

Jane


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah ive got babies lol.. sorry i didnt get back sooner):


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 31, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> congratulations grandma....lol.... i'm going to take a guess that missy is the mum, But who is the dad??? If you hold any of them back you will have to keep posting updated pics



Hello chris..
Sorry for the late reply): thanks alot..gonna put some pics of parents up real soon i promise(; the mother is called jade she is a diamondxcoastle & daddy is coastlexjungle how are you doing..?
Take care,

Jane


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 31, 2010)

SORRY FOR NOT GETTING BACK TO YOU ALL SOONER

junglejaguar


----------



## whcasual79 (Jul 31, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhh beautiful babies ... congrats mum 

safe


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats Jane, so what exactly do you have there? Percentage-wise? Heading towards jungle or coastal? Should be some lookers in there!


----------



## clouded_mind (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you really think you were prepared to be breeding at this stage?
I mean you have put 2 diff hybrid species together, somehow lost 16 of the babies & now have the remainders housed together.

(Constructive criticism. No need to get defensive or offended)


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 31, 2010)

Clouded_Mind - JUNGLEJAGUAR lives in the UK, where they have a totally different mentality to the majority of Australians who are 'purists'.

Like it or not, morphs and hybrids will be more and more populare in years to come in Australia too.

JUNGLEJAGUAR has some AMAZING beautiful animals, breeding for colours and patterns, NOT locality. Is that wrong?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jul 31, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> Hello chris..
> Sorry for the late reply): thanks alot..gonna put some pics of parents up real soon i promise(; the mother is called jade she is a diamondxcoastle & daddy is coastlexjungle how are you doing..?
> Take care,
> 
> Jane



I'm doing good, got a few things in the pipe works that i am looking forward to, but its a case of waiting till all the pieces fall into place. Cant wait to see piccys of mum and dad as well as pics of the babys as they grow!


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 31, 2010)

well done, will be very interesting to see how they colour up in the coming months! keep us posted.


----------



## clouded_mind (Jul 31, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Clouded_Mind - JUNGLEJAGUAR lives in the UK, where they have a totally different mentality to the majority of Australians who are 'purists'.
> 
> Like it or not, morphs and hybrids will be more and more populare in years to come in Australia too.
> 
> JUNGLEJAGUAR has some AMAZING beautiful animals, breeding for colours and patterns, NOT locality. Is that wrong?


 
I know where JUNGLEJAGUAR is located, it is written beside their username & I can infact read 
I think you overlooked my points, it was not so much that they cross bred species but more so the fact that they obviously have not got the incubation regime correct to lose 16 animals nor do they have appropriate housing for each individual hatchling if they are being kept together. Creating hybrids was just a slight facet of my "constructive criticism aimed to improve their keeping experience" lol


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe the housing and incubation techniques were in fact perfect but there was a power outage? Causing dead eggs, or fertilisation problems?

All 5 animals in the one tub may have been purely for photo purposes?

People post pics of their animals on their front lawn.... doesn't mean they are kept there lol


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 31, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> Awwww thank you fantazmic.. yeah gonna put pics up real soon.. only ended up with 5 little ones):what a shame i know.
> They are very dull at moment just waiting for them to shed now
> 
> Jane



Hi Jane

I dont mean to seem nosey but what happened to the others....did they not hatch...or did you lose the eggs? I havent bred before and so I was just wondering for my own learning. Still you got 5 and so you will be able to be fussy about who gets one....plus I am sure you will fall in love with one for yourself

Elizabeth


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 31, 2010)

Also can people who have anything negative to say....can they please just go away.
Everyone knows Jane has hybrids.........

England is a totally different ballgame to Australia. I bet you cant even get a 'pure' snake over there even if Jane wanted one.

Elizabeth


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on ya healthy ones =)


----------



## kenneally1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Fantazmic said:


> Also can people who have anything negative to say....can they please just go away.
> Everyone knows Jane has hybrids.........
> 
> England is a totally different ballgame to Australia. I bet you cant even get a 'pure' snake over there even if Jane wanted one.
> ...


 

You can get pure stock, just need to know where to look.


----------



## 1stprincess (Aug 1, 2010)

well done jane.. i agree withe every one else... i want pics...most impressed.. how exciting..


----------



## 1stprincess (Aug 1, 2010)

just saw the photos.. omg they are beautys.. well done girl..


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Pics of mum and dad?


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 1, 2010)

yes we want to see Mum and dad as well so we can see what we are looking at

come on Janie tooo quiet which is not like you !!


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 3, 2010)

mojo73 said:


> deleted



Noooooo not you again): will you stop having ago at me & my snakes... what is your problem..? i know you dont like my snakes, you already made that clear on the other thread... keep your nasty comments to yourself):


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 3, 2010)

whcasual79 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh beautiful babies ... congrats mum
> 
> safe



Thank you..


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Still no pretty pics of the parents? lol

How are your new babies going? I bet you are still jumping with joy!


----------



## AM Pythons (Aug 3, 2010)

i think most ppl would have expected 'jags' from jane because thats what she posts pics of, we didnt even know she had other snakes(let alone breeding them) i think ppl just expected to see jags(instead of 'hybrid crosses' 'mutts' whatever you want to call them) & i think the comment about losing most off the eggs will get some critisism because it does sound like you were totally unprepaired for this season.Not having a go at you Jane, just trying to clear this up for you..it would also be best to separate the hatchies before you lose even more(they can eat each other if housed together) Tony


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 3, 2010)

Congratulations Jane, awesome little handful of snakes you have there.

You've made a lot of people jealous down this way 

I've seen your animals on here before and for someone that is 19 years of age, that is one hell of an impressive collection you have there.

I'll keep checking back for updates on the little guys and for pics of mum & dad.

All the best to you...

Wayne


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 4, 2010)

There is a piccy of daddy in my album carnt believe i never said this before sorry peeps  but will put a better pic of him up tonight along with there mum jade sorry for the delay it dont help when your laptop is broke): i had to use a friends computer to put them baby pics up.. thats why it takes me soooo long to get my pics up): at mo ive been useing public library computers not good at all):
Dont worry you will get see them tonight

Jane


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 4, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> i think most ppl would have expected 'jags' from jane because thats what she posts pics of, we didnt even know she had other snakes(let alone breeding them) i think ppl just expected to see jags(instead of 'hybrid crosses' 'mutts' whatever you want to call them) & i think the comment about losing most off the eggs will get some critisism because it does sound like you were totally unprepaired for this season.Not having a go at you Jane, just trying to clear this up for you..it would also be best to separate the hatchies before you lose even more(they can eat each other if housed together) Tony


 I was unprepaired dead right.. thought i had 2 males..? i got them probed alot of times aswell.. so it wasnt my fault really if i had known i wouldnt have had them in together honestly(;
Yeah i do defo mention my jags more thats so true but i did state i had a diamondx & a coastalx etc. i know your not having ago lol
Jane


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 5, 2010)

http://s989.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Picture148.jpg&newest=1


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 5, 2010)

junglejaguar said:


> Login to a private Photobucket.com album


 
babies mumx


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 5, 2010)

http://s989.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Picture029.jpg&newest=1


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 5, 2010)

junglejaguar said:


> http://s989.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=picture029.jpg&newest=1


 
babies daddy shauny


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 5, 2010)

junglejaguar said:


> Login to a private Photobucket.com album


 
babies daddy shauny


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 5, 2010)

http://s989.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=Picture296.jpg&newest=1


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 5, 2010)

junglejaguar said:


> http://s989.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=picture296.jpg&newest=1


 
1 of the babies


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 5, 2010)

junglejaguar said:


> Login to a private Photobucket.com album


 
1 of MY BABIES


----------



## percey39 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking snakes jane. I look forward to seeing how age now, they should be quite interesting


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Aug 6, 2010)

percey39 said:


> Great looking snakes jane. I look forward to seeing how age now, they should be quite interesting



Well... thank you... very much i am glad you like my babies 2weeks old today lol 2 have shed just waiting for the others to shed now... then gonna put more pics up how are you doing anyway?

Janex


----------



## percey39 (Aug 6, 2010)

I look forward to seeing some more pics!!!! Im fine still trying to chase up some new snakes, but im not having to much luck with a few of them. I have posted some pics of a couple of new additions on that other forum.

Aaron


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Jane

How are the babies going
Hope all is well...will you keep one for yourself ?

Elizabeth


----------

